# ~*(PiC)*~ The "BMW NIGHTMARE" Webpage UPDATE!!! (8 new targets!)



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi All:

NEW TARGETS * #96, 97, 98, 99, 100, 101, 102 & 103* has updated in *"THE BMW NIGHTMARE WEBPAGE".* It's been 2.5 month since the last update.

Check it out by Click on this Banner:

-----(Click Here)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For your entertainment, I will kindly refresh TRAGET #71 for you:

Target #71:* BMW M3 (E36)*

BMW Nightmare Qualification: * The wonderful spolier and rear lights.*[/U]

Verdict:*Have you taken an IQ test lately? !*



Here is TARGET #41:

Target #41: *BMW M3 (E36)*

BMW Nightmare Qualification:* What is that thing? *[/U]

Verdict: *The owner of this BMW loves PIKACHU so much, he must become one!*








</a>











To see the rest of the NEW BMW NIGHTMARE TARGET, Please click on the images or go to this link:

*The BMW NIGHTMARE Webpage!!*

Thanks again, comments are welcome and Happy Motoring!

Regards,
JIMMY
(PS: Don't forget the last target!)


----------



## abqhudson (Dec 22, 2001)

*I don't think that I want to be on your page. Opinion please.*

What do you think? Debadged 2000 328I with License Plate number 328I. Painted moldings to match the silver car. Front plate holder replaced with thin strip molding. Trunk key lock soon to be shaved - I hate that off-center thing.

Also, I don't like the black plastic phone antenna at the rear of the roof. Would a silver "shark fin" antenna (maybe shaved down a little) from a new 7 series be over the line? 

Jim


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

a:

I really don't see any problem with that, do you have pic of your ride?

Regards,
JIMMY
(PS: I also have a E46 too, a 2000 328Ci, here is a pic.........)


----------



## abqhudson (Dec 22, 2001)

*Pix in about three weeks.*

After the paint work.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

abqhudson:

Is your car done yet?

Regards,
JIMMY


----------



## abqhudson (Dec 22, 2001)

*Paint of rear bumper cover scheduled for 8/12.*

The rear bumper cover was scratched up when I purchased the car. Painting of the mouldings is estimated at $800. by my shop. That will have to wait.

I haven't figured out how to mechanically back up the trunk opening solenoid if I shave the trunk lock - so that will have to wait too.

Lots to do, just takes $$$$.

Jim


----------

